# Help looking for a good natural fork



## cole_is_best12 (Nov 28, 2016)

I love making slingshots and testing them but I have trouble finding good natural forks for making my slingshots. Is there any help, tips or any information that you can provide for finding good forks


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Pay attention to limb piles people put out by the street.. also keep a saw in your vehicle at all times... never know when or where that perfect fork will be


----------



## cole_is_best12 (Nov 28, 2016)

StretchandEat said:


> Pay attention to limb piles people put out by the street.. also keep a saw in your vehicle at all times... never know when or where that perfect fork will be


This will help alot thank you!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

cole_is_best12 said:


> I love making slingshots and testing them but I have trouble finding good natural forks for making my slingshots. Is there any help, tips or any information that you can provide for finding good forks


If you see a tree crew working, stop and ask them if you can have a look. Chances are they'll even cut it for you. Let me know if you have a specific shape in mind. I'll keep an eye out for it


----------



## cole_is_best12 (Nov 28, 2016)

treeman said:


> cole_is_best12 said:
> 
> 
> > I love making slingshots and testing them but I have trouble finding good natural forks for making my slingshots. Is there any help, tips or any information that you can provide for finding good forks
> ...


Thanks. I'm looking for a bulkier fork so I can wittle it down and sand it. I'm looking for about a 1 1/2 - 2 inch thick on the the handle and forks


----------



## SlipShot (Nov 28, 2016)

cole_is_best12 said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > cole_is_best12 said:
> ...


Ya I will keep an eye out for any forks for you. I love in a pretty urban neighborhood but there are a lot of trees along the roads and at the many parks around the neighborhood. If I find any good natty's I'll ON you about getting them to your address


----------



## SlipShot (Nov 28, 2016)

Live* PM*


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

i got some natural forks i could spare give me a address


----------



## cole_is_best12 (Nov 28, 2016)

crapshot said:


> i got some natural forks i could spare give me a address


No cost?


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

yes free i got at least 50 naturals


----------



## SlipShot (Nov 28, 2016)

But you know it costs you money to ship packages right?


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

no problem ive given away forks before


----------



## SlipShot (Nov 28, 2016)

Wow thank you so much I'll give you the p.o. box as soon as I can get it (in like 10 min) and thanks so much again


----------



## cole_is_best12 (Nov 28, 2016)

crapshot said:


> no problem ive given away forks before


 thank yu so much that will help alot. Slipshot will send you the adress we are same area and we are best friends. Sp he will send you it


----------



## SlipShot (Nov 28, 2016)

Crapshoot I can't send you a pm with the p.o box info, it won't let me


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Trollpost??? Really???


----------



## cole_is_best12 (Nov 28, 2016)

Toolshed said:


> Trollpost??? Really???


 Troll post??


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Send all the forks to me, I'll take care of them.


----------



## SlipShot (Nov 28, 2016)

brucered said:


> Send all the forks to me, I'll take care of them.


 lol that would be funny


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

got a return to sender on them forks that address aint right


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh boy...........


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

They wouldn't get refused at my address :naughty:

Maybe it's time to consider he had 2 posts, people were offering handouts and should have proceeded with caution. I like seeing forum generosity as much as the next guy, but always proceed with caution when giving stuff away. For me, it's deserving, well established members of any given community and people I usually have a rapport with.


----------



## Paul d'Offay (Jan 21, 2017)

Well I live in Seychelles and on all my plots of land I always have to mantain the property and finding forks comes easy! Although if there is a forest close to your location take some time to really look through.But then I live in a jungle


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

sent those forks again did you get them yet


----------



## SlipShot (Nov 28, 2016)

Yup, they arrived yesterday! They look terrific! I'll send some before and after/progress pics when they are refined


----------

